# Earning potential for UberXL vs UberX



## LetsGoForARide (Jan 19, 2016)

I drive UberX currently, but am thinking of adding my wife's minivan as a vehicle. Can anyone give me any insight into how big of a difference - if any - there will be in my earning potential? I assume the following matters, but maybe I'm wrong: I drive in Chicago, evenings/nights exclusively. Usually 7 or 8 pm to whenever I'm ready to go to sleep - typically 2 AM at the latest. I drive an average of 3-4 nights per week, but am available 6 nights per week (every night but Friday).

Thanks!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Do it...8>)


----------



## LetsGoForARide (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks - why?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Raises your wheels turning income...

Even a monkey can see that...8>)

Why wouldn't you do it...???

Rakos


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

I drive XL. You still get your X rides but, the XL are obviously worth more. The minivan is perfect.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Depends on your city. I live in a college town which has a night life, I'm also 3o minutes away from Westchester County and 1 hour away from NYC........on Friday and Saturday nights I can get quite a few XL rides going to and from the bars.

I drive an 05 Nissan Quest by the way.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

streetkings01 said:


> Depends on your city. I live in a college town which has a night life, I'm also 3o minutes away from Westchester County and 1 hour away from NYC........on Friday and Saturday nights I can get quite a few XL rides going to and from the bars.
> 
> I drive an 05 Nissan Quest by the way.


A Quest is good...

I had a 2000 Villager...miss it...

Watch for A/C and distro problems...8>)

Served me for 9 good years...

Even got $1100 trade in...

with blown motor...8>)

Rakos


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Do it. Definitely making more since I started driving an XL vehicle (Saturn Outlook). You get the X fares, you get the XL fares, and every now and again, you get what I call the "back-end" XL fare, where PAX requests X but there's five or six people in the group. They think they lucked out with getting an SUV or got one over, but after the ride ends, I just report it to Uber as having too many PAX for X fare and get a XL upcharge added to my fare.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

kevink said:


> Do it. Definitely making more since I started driving an XL vehicle (Saturn Outlook). You get the X fares, you get the XL fares, and every now and again, you get what I call the "back-end" XL fare, where PAX requests X but there's five or six people in the group. They think they lucked out with getting an SUV or got one over, but after the ride ends, I just report it to Uber as having too many PAX for X fare and get a XL upcharge added to my fare.


Wish we had a bus upgrade option...

For when they sneak in...

that seventh person...8>O

Rakos


----------



## LetsGoForARide (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I added the minivan.

New question: does it ever make sense to turn on the "only accept XL trips" setting? I would think that typically the answer is no, but I was driving after the super bowl, with surges over 3.0, and wondered if that would have been a good time. I only got X fares.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

LetsGoForARide said:


> Thanks everyone! I added the minivan.
> 
> New question: does it ever make sense to turn on the "only accept XL trips" setting? I would think that typically the answer is no, but I was driving after the super bowl, with surges over 3.0, and wondered if that would have been a good time. I only got X fares.


Me personally I like to switch to XL only when I'm in route to my starting point which is like 30 minutes from my house. I figure if I'm gonna be taken off my route it better be for an XL ride. I also switch to XL only when I'm on my home from driving........once again better be worth it for me to go off route.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Agreed, the minivan seems to be the way to go. Cruising up and down the main drags in my city during busy times...the rideshare vehicles I see are mixed, but the really busy guys have the minivans. When I have one I plan to just follow one around one night just to see where his rides originate that have over 4 passengers. Then extrapolate the data and work from there. Not to steal his fares, just to match his style.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

LetsGoForARide said:


> Thanks everyone! I added the minivan.
> 
> New question: does it ever make sense to turn on the "only accept XL trips" setting? I would think that typically the answer is no, but I was driving after the super bowl, with surges over 3.0, and wondered if that would have been a good time. I only got X fares.


Just remember...

When you are in X mode...

That will get you X rides...butt...

It precludes you getting XL rides...

On a busy weekend night...

I keep it in XL exclusively...8>)

Rakos


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you already have the vehicle, why not just do it? See first hand for 30 days id the earnings increases without a large exoense increase.


----------



## casper1326 (Dec 29, 2017)

streetkings01 said:


> Me personally I like to switch to XL only when I'm in route to my starting point which is like 30 minutes from my house. I figure if I'm gonna be taken off my route it better be for an XL ride. I also switch to XL only when I'm on my home from driving........once again better be worth it for me to go off route.


I do the exact same thing with the same thought. XL is worth the cost, X is .43 per mile cheaper here, not worth me getting off my path


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

kevink said:


> Do it. Definitely making more since I started driving an XL vehicle (Saturn Outlook). You get the X fares, you get the XL fares, and every now and again, you get what I call the "back-end" XL fare, where PAX requests X but there's five or six people in the group. They think they lucked out with getting an SUV or got one over, but after the ride ends, I just report it to Uber as having too many PAX for X fare and get a XL upcharge added to my fare.


I had 2-3 rides like this, surging 3.5x and should have ordered XL. Uber upgrades the trips and I made bank!- My Record for that night was $48 for a 9 minute XL ride with a distance of 3.5 miles. Oh and it was surging 3.7x!



LetsGoForARide said:


> Thanks everyone! I added the minivan.
> 
> New question: does it ever make sense to turn on the "only accept XL trips" setting? I would think that typically the answer is no, but I was driving after the super bowl, with surges over 3.0, and wondered if that would have been a good time. I only got X fares.


 I did some XL only when it was surging Well after Super Bowl. Give yourself a time limit.. if I don't get an XL in 7-10 minutes I'll open up to X and definitely add X if surge is starting to go down.

Now what I really want to try is XL ONLY + Destination Filter for good distance 40+ miles... That would be epic!



Rakos said:


> Just remember...
> 
> When you are in X mode...
> 
> ...


I put On XL ONLY Mode after a big concert/ event and after Major Sports Games, Festivals, Conventions... Just gotta watch when to turn on X.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

To X or not to X....

That is the question...8>)

Rakos


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

I also forgot to mention that it happens pretty often.. that riders will order XL without realizing it ( too drunk, clueless, 1st timers) and often groups of 4 order XL for more comfort... The IMPORTANT THING IS TO KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT AND DRIVE!! You don’t care the reason they ordered XL.. but you will pocket the difference in the prices some ( Uber does take bigger commission from XL)
- Also had taller, or heavier people order XL when they don’t want to cram into a Prius. Plus sometimes X is surging and they want to “save” with XL ( they actually will not save).


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

kevink said:


> Do it. Definitely making more since I started driving an XL vehicle (Saturn Outlook). You get the X fares, you get the XL fares, and every now and again, you get what I call the "back-end" XL fare, where PAX requests X but there's five or six people in the group. They think they lucked out with getting an SUV or got one over, but after the ride ends, I just report it to Uber as having too many PAX for X fare and get a XL upcharge added to my fare.


Wow! The same scams the world over!


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

$ is the universal language and sought after concept everywhere in the world.. that and Love maybe.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I hang out near a resort hotel, that happens to be near a working class neighborhood. If I have X and XL on, I never get the $45 airport rides. All I get are $3 rides taking folks to work at the hotel, or hotel guests going out to eat or shop. If i hold out for XL only I may have to wait longer, but I always get someone checking out and heading to the airport


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I hang out near a resort hotel, that happens to be near a working class neighborhood. If I have X and XL on, I never get the $45 airport rides. All I get are $3 rides taking folks to work at the hotel, or hotel guests going out to eat or shop. If i hold out for XL only I may have to wait longer, but I always get someone checking out and heading to the airport


And even if it weren't for that....those $3 rides kill your soul


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

oldfart said:


> I hang out near a resort hotel, that happens to be near a working class neighborhood. If I have X and XL on, I never get the $45 airport rides. All I get are $3 rides taking folks to work at the hotel, or hotel guests going out to eat or shop. If i hold out for XL only I may have to wait longer, but I always get someone checking out and heading to the airport


They get to the point...

that X surge kicks in...

So the reach for XL instead...8>)

my main reason...

For using X and XL both is frequency...

Butt...also if you do airports...

Go into the queue as XL only...

Then drop to both if it's slow...

You will jump in the queue...

Shhhh... don't tell anyone else...8>)

Rakos


----------

